# at gmr



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

The gmr is up as well. We had no rain
This week


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

GO TO A CREEK. I am trying to help you but you are making it very difficult. There are probably 30 different creek choices if not more pick one and go.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

there's no creeks at the gmr i go to


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Use google earth or bing maps and just look for creeks off the gmr or the lmr or the whitewater. You can find access to pretty much any creek around the city. There might not be a designated park at the creek but you will see the access off of google earth or bing maps. You can see where people have pulled off. The farther away from the city you are the better the fishing will be. Less people means less pressure = fish not being as picky. I have held your hand long enough it is time to go explore.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> there's no creeks at the gmr i go to


Trailbreaker there are a TON of creeks around the GMR and colerain area. Imalt is right, I'd suggest fishing the creeks.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep yep, I just got home from the junction of Blue rock rd and the Gmr just down the road from Colerain thats a nice stream that leads into the Gmr! I saw a nice size smb but he apparently didnt like what I had to offer, talked to a couple of guys who have been doing well throwing black plastic worms just above the riffles, and I actually witnessed them catching a med size cat on it! trailbreaker You can catch smb, pumpkin seeds blue gils cats etc.. in most creeks around hear, do some homework to find some holes and go for it, I do whenever I get a hour or two.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've decided two things. Trailbreaker is never actually going fishing and I'd like a grilled cheese sandwich. I know a guy that makes grilled cheese sandwiches with diced up tomato and peppers. I think I'm going to try that next time. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom 513 said:


> Yep yep, I just got home from the junction of Blue rock rd and the Gmr just down the road from Colerain thats a nice stream that leads into the Gmr! I saw a nice size smb but he apparently didnt like what I had to offer, talked to a couple of guys who have been doing well throwing black plastic worms just above the riffles, and I actually witnessed them catching a med size cat on it! trailbreaker You can catch smb, pumpkin seeds blue gils cats etc.. in most creeks around hear, do some homework to find some holes and go for it, I do whenever I get a hour or two.


e_lin told me peoples cars get broken into at that area... i know which place your talking about


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


>


Where is the tomato soup? Can't have grilled cheese without tomato soup.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

That grilled cheese sandwich looks delicious! TB I drive a newer chev pu, that what insurance is for! u only live once bro


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

You have great lighting in your kitchen OSG.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> You have great lighting in your kitchen OSG.


I obviously lack your people skills though. I said hi to that couple the other night and they blew by me but I look around ten minutes later and you are out in the middle of the GMR giving them casting lessons. I try to look friendly...


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

Not to mention half of you guys wading these streams are probably trespassing when you think you can just use Google or bing to find ways into streams. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I obviously lack your people skills though. I said hi to that couple the other night and they blew by me but I look around ten minutes later and you are out in the middle of the GMR giving them casting lessons. I try to look friendly...


She said you looked a little too friendly, if you know what I mean. Her words, not mine.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

She ask me to show her how to cast so I did. When I told her to close the bail I thought she was going to break it off pushing it the wrong way, before I could correct her.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you wear the gloves when you eat the sandwich too?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

After watching the 3of you on that rock bar it was a couple days before i could touch any food without gloves. I just felt so dirty. I havent felt like that since dan was strip searched by that ranger during the white bass run


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

BadMeat said:


> Not to mention half of you guys wading these streams are probably trespassing when you think you can just use Google or bing to find ways into streams.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the update. Welcome to fishing in ohio. It is only trespassing if you get caught. And I have been on a ton of creeks on southwest ohio and have never had a problem. There are a couple places that I know of the have trespassing signs and I stay out of those areas. As long as you are in the water and not walking thru someone's backyard the majority of people don't care. Be careful of people turning their attack goats loose on you though.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

BadMeat said:


> Not to mention half of you guys wading these streams are probably trespassing when you think you can just use Google or bing to find ways into streams.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


After having been here for a couple years now, I am fairly certain that trespassing is the norm for quite a few of the guys here.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I havent felt like that since dan was strip searched by that ranger during the white bass run


I was trying to block that out of my memory...Thanks a lot.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

You know you never did tell Delta and I why that ranger let us go but strip searched you. I just assumed it was because it was a nice park and you had a Hamilton! bumper sticker but now thinking bout it I'm not so sure...

I bet the silver bass are biting there again now that cool weather is here BTW.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> You know you never did tell Delta and I why that ranger let us go but strip searched you. I just assumed it was because it was a nice park and you had a Hamilton! bumper sticker but now thinking bout it I'm not so sure...


That reminds me, Garrett never did return that park ranger costume I lent him a while back...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> That reminds me, Garrett never did return that park ranger costume I lent him a while back...


Why you gotta ruin my fun? Are you still mad that the uniform didn't fit you?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> You know you never did tell Delta and I why that ranger let us go but strip searched you. I just assumed it was because it was a nice park and you had a Hamilton! bumper sticker but now thinking bout it I'm not so sure...
> 
> I bet the silver bass are biting there again now that cool weather is here BTW.


Wellll..Im not an anti-governmental rant kinda guy but I think the county owes me dinner and some flowers!!!


----------

